
Collaborative robots are broadening their marketplaces - robofenix
http://robohub.org/collaborative-robots-are-broadening-their-marketplaces/
======
11thEarlOfMar
From the list "Top International Robot Companies" half way down the page, the
US is strangely absent. At #10, Adept is the only US company on the list,
representing less than 2% of the install base of the top 10. Why is this?

